# Agecroft Power Station



## BikinGlynn (Sep 6, 2019)

The Agecroft power stations were a series of 3 coal powered stations across the North of England. These ran from 1925 to 1993 with the main power stations being demolished in 1994 (after a small delay due to nesting Peregrines) 
Im not sure if anything else remains other than this which is essentially a large distribution room & a beautifully decaying control room.
Explored a some weeks back with Dan B, I loved this place! it just had a magical feel about it & thankfully is devoid of any vandalism.
I really hope this place is preserved & not demolished but Im not sure what the chances are!


9O5A0649 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0515 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0538 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0523 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0630 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0543 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0530 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0589 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0550 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0559 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0541 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0528 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0564 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0617 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0643 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0639 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0622 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0534 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



9O5A0520 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Thanks for looking


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 7, 2019)

A lot of vintage meters in there.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 7, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> A lot of vintage meters in there.



Yeah in surprisingly good condition too!


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 8, 2019)

Blimey!
Where to start..
It's obviously old but I'm seeing a mix of everything: In places I'm seeing some of that lovely Victorian pride in the construction. The ironwork with the hand rail. Then there's the paint colour selection on the walls - that smacks of a certain period in the 1900s too.
The clocks, meters and dials though. Wow. Some appear damaged but many are complete. I would sometimes see one or two larger ones in some sites - for a large electric motor and the likes.
The metal roof beams and girders in the first shots appear to be of the riveted type and not rolled? I last spotted those type at Roberts Battery which is a WW1 build.
I would loved to have smelt that room when it was operational!
Those brick booths - I've seen similar at a fairly large but old coal mine site. They had 4 separate mines at this site and each had their own supply. Two massive transformers supplied racks and racks of booths just like that. They tapped off the supply in different forms and fed to each mine shaft. I guess the brickwork would help stop a flashover should a switch fail.
I'm not jealous of you seeing this.
(Nice one and thanks for sharing!)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 8, 2019)

All the metal roof beams are made from riveted up, rolled T section and steel plate. Work took me onto these sites many times in the late '60's, early '70's - the interior iron work looked really special as the paintwork was still pristine.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 8, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Blimey!
> Where to start..
> It's obviously old but I'm seeing a mix of everything: In places I'm seeing some of that lovely Victorian pride in the construction. The ironwork with the hand rail. Then there's the paint colour selection on the walls - that smacks of a certain period in the 1900s too.
> The clocks, meters and dials though. Wow. Some appear damaged but many are complete. I would sometimes see one or two larger ones in some sites - for a large electric motor and the likes.
> ...



Thanks Sausage I recon most of it is pre war, its a stunning place & due to the awkward access has remained fairly in tact.
I dont know what the future holds for it though, would b tragic if its destroyed!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 8, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> All the metal roof beams are made from riveted up, rolled T section and steel plate. Work took me onto these sites many times in the late '60's, early '70's - the interior iron work looked really special as the paintwork was still pristine.



Wow sound like u have been involved in steelwork longer than me ;-)lol


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 9, 2019)

Well that's a cracker. Normally all we see is the control room, glad you've documented more than just that.


----------



## KJurbex (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like an absolutely stunning explore that one. Great photos too.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 9, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Wow sound like u have been involved in steelwork longer than me ;-)lol



Working for BR since 1963, my initial involvement was in the anti-corrosion protection of iron work on bridges - using the then new epoxy paint systems. Checked a good few rivet/plate interfaces in my early years and being out and about beat sitting at a desk any day!

Really like this report - every photograph tells an important fact about this place and took me back a good few years!


----------



## Newage (Sep 11, 2019)

Those gauges are things of delight..............ummmm

Cheers Newage


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 12, 2019)

Newage said:


> Those gauges are things of delight..............ummmm
> 
> Cheers Newage



Yeah they do it for me too


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 8, 2020)

Sure most of you are aware the control room has now been cleared!
I only went here once but feel really quite upset about that!
To make matters worse it looks like everything has been skipped! surely these should of been saved for museum pieces, what is this world coming to!


----------

